# Eating ANAbolically



## mrthorne (Sep 18, 2006)

*??How does one eat and train Anabolically??*


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Sep 18, 2006)

Eating alot of food. Such as steak, fish, etc.. There is a diet out there called the anabolic diet that you may want to search for. It works great from what I hear.


----------



## mrmark (Sep 18, 2006)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/hugo5.htm


----------



## mrthorne (Sep 18, 2006)

*is this an 'anobolic diet' ?*

Anabolic Diet Sample Menu - (weekday) 
Meal 1 

3 fried eggs with tbsp. butter 
4 slices bacon 

Meal 2

2 oz. pepperoni 
2 oz. mozarella cheese 

Meal 3 

8 oz. steak 
2 oz. American cheese 

Meal 4 

2 turkey hot-dogs 
1 tbsp. mustard 

Meal 5 

8 oz. beef 
1 oz. American cheese 
1 cup lettuce 
1 tbsp. mustard 

Meal 6 

1/2 cup pecans


Anabolic Diet Sample Menu - (weekend) 
Meal 1 

3 pancakes with light syrup 

Meal 2 

1 peanut butter and jelly sandwich 
1 banana 

Meal 3 

1 cup brown rice 
10 oz. sweet potato 

Meal 4 

1 roast beef sandwich 
1 cup baked beans 

Meal 5 

3 cups wheat spaghetti and marinara sauce 
1 cup green beans 
1 cup salad with lowfat dressing 

Meal 6 

1 serving angel food cake 
1 tbsp. cool whip 
4 strawberries


----------



## Trouble (Sep 18, 2006)

No, thats an Atkins type low carb high fat diet.  Its since been shown that a diet high in fats can significantly contribute towardss an unhealthy liver lipid profile and heart disease.


----------



## Trouble (Sep 18, 2006)

Ask your question on mass gaining (hypertrophic) training in the training section.

I'm transfering this thread to the Diet and Nutrition section.


----------



## blueboy75 (Sep 19, 2006)

the weekend meal plan has too many carbs to be considered an Atkins type diet doesn't it?

I think you could do more research and find a better diet than what you have listed, it looks very unhealthy.


----------



## mrthorne (Sep 19, 2006)

*Dr. Mauro DiPasquale created the anobolic diet*

There are many ways to implement a Low Carbohydrate diet but the way 

that I have always used is the Anabolic Diet from* Dr. Mauro DiPasquale 

*that calls for 5 days of Low Carb dieting and a weekend of High Carbs. I 

believe that if you are a bodybuilder, this is the best way to go as you get 

that anabolic insulin spike during the weekends that enables you to plug in all 

those carbs right into the muscle cells.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 19, 2006)

mrthorne said:


> Anabolic Diet Sample Menu - (weekday)
> Meal 1
> 
> 3 fried eggs with tbsp. butter
> ...


That's what I would call a shitty diet!

Have you read the stickies called Guide to Cutting, Maintenance etc...?  If not, I would suggest it.  The anabolic diet and an anabolic diet are 2 different things depending upon your goals.  What are your goals and stats?


----------



## mrthorne (Sep 19, 2006)

*My Goals and Stat.*

My goals truly maximize my potential and reach a natural genetic limit. 

Using food to mimic the anabolic effects of steroids.

Let's look at the goals of the Anabolic diet, and then we'll get into the details. According to DiPasquale, the Anabolic diet will:

??? *naturally maximize production and utilization of the "Big Three" growth producers ??? testosterone, growth hormone, and insulin*

??? shift the body's metabolism from that of a sugar-burning, fat-producing machine to that of a fat-burning, muscle-building machine

??? decrease catabolic activity in the body

??? increase strength and endurance

??? help you avoid health problems and stay in shape year round

??? increase energy and decrease mood swings

??? decrease even "problem area" fat


----------



## mrthorne (Sep 19, 2006)

.....and my stats.......I mainly want to grow Bone mass.......


----------



## mrmark (Sep 19, 2006)

mrthorne said:


> .....and my stats.......I mainly want to grow Bone mass.......



If your bones are brittle, then load bearing exercises couples with a good exercise will definitely increase bone density but NOTHING will increase the diameter or lengh without surgery!


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2006)

Not what I would call an Atkins  diet but it is a terrible diet none the less. If you are going to run an Atkins like diet it is best to limit it to about 3 weeks and make a point *not* to eat bad fat when you are on it.


----------



## SpeedyReedy5 (Sep 19, 2006)

If your trying to gain bone mass my friend try some calcium pills..especially if you want to prevent brittle bones....also that diet isnt a bad idea


----------

